# I got new Nailpolish/Makeup storage, yay!



## Honi (Nov 20, 2013)

Hello everyone! I havent shared any part of my makeup and nailpolish collection before so I wanted to do so now that I've gotten some more storage. The furniture below is from Ikea, it is a 4x4 black/brown Expedit shelfing unit with 4x matte white drawer inserts and clear acrylic knobs. I mainly use this to store my nailpolish, I have a Ikea Malm vanity and an Ikea Malm Drawer unit that I store my makeup in but I will share that another time. I have not set the shelfing unit up 100% as I want it yet since I just got it, and there will be some shelves hung above the unit when I get the time.

  In the empty holes on the bottom I will add bins that fit the size of the holes but I havent gotten that far yet, I currently store sample products, camera equipment and packing supplies (Jiffy bags, adress labels, tape) there.












  OPI Drawer




  Gosh, Color Club, E.L.F, Maybelline, H&M, Wet N Wild and other random brands




  Quite empty China Glaze drawer




  Essie, Orly, Nubar, Make Up Store & Chanel




  Isadora, A England and Depend




  Nail art supplies & gel manicure kits




  Overflow of perfumes, perfume samples and room sprays




  Make Up Bag


----------



## Anneri (Nov 20, 2013)

Lovely, honi! I especially like the colourful perfume bottles against the dark wood of the Expedit. Did it turn out how you pictured it?


----------



## Honi (Nov 20, 2013)

Anneri said:


> Lovely, honi! I especially like the colourful perfume bottles against the dark wood of the Expedit. Did it turn out how you pictured it?


  Yes it really did, I got a little bit unsecure in the store and was considering going for white unit with white drawers but I like the dark wood. Its more comforting! And those drawers fit nailpolish like a charm, even the taller bottles..


----------



## lexielex (Jan 7, 2014)

I really love the storage unit!


----------



## Honi (Jan 8, 2014)

lexielex said:


> I really love the storage unit!


  I love that it is so customizable!


----------



## tamikajodha (Jan 8, 2014)

Love it!


----------



## lexielex (Jan 8, 2014)

I don't have an IKEA close but I have seen something similar in Target.


----------



## Honi (Jan 21, 2014)

Updated my setup with some picture-shelves for a good overview of my Nailpolishes, yet again from Ikea (Theyre called Ribba).


----------



## sharkbait (Mar 25, 2014)

I have the exact same Expedit unit but in white and always HATED it because it made my bedroom look messier with everything on display, and I never really liked big square bins. I LOVE how it looks with two drawers per cubby and it looks so neat and easily accessible (much better than the plastic storage drawers I see so many people use). Plus, I've been scouring the internet for new storage! This post made my day, thank you for sharing this great idea. I think I'll be copying you once I find drawers


----------



## Paint&Ink Chick (Mar 26, 2014)

Luv the look of the Expedit. Wow...I can see the future of my lil Diva's polish collection right there lol


----------



## Honi (Mar 26, 2014)

Paint&Ink Chick said:


> Luv the look of the Expedit. Wow...I can see the future of my lil Diva's polish collection right there lol


  Its so handy, fits all nailpolish bottles really well aswell!


----------



## Medgal07 (Mar 26, 2014)

Honi said:


> I wasnt a big fan of how open it was without the drawers so I know the feeling! The drawers are so nice thoguh, and there are tons of different options at ikea for what color. There are even little cabinet doors so you can "close" the expedit cubby-hole with a door. Love it!
> Its so handy, fits all nailpolish bottles really well aswell!


    Love your setup Honi.  Like you, I also hate things in the open and prefer drawers w/doors---just looks neater & uncluttered.
   I'm sure you're enjoying it immensely!


----------



## Paint&Ink Chick (Mar 26, 2014)

Honi said:


> I wasnt a big fan of how open it was without the drawers so I know the feeling! The drawers are so nice thoguh, and there are tons of different options at ikea for what color. There are even little cabinet doors so you can "close" the expedit cubby-hole with a door. Love it!
> Its so handy, fits all nailpolish bottles really well aswell!


Glad you like it. Although my little can wait a few years...she's about to be 8 next month. But already has a nice polish collection...smh


----------



## beautycool (Apr 11, 2014)

Hi Hun  Love this   I have two of these units but they are downstairs and storing books etc crap lol   We have them standing up as no room for them to be laying down  Maybe when we get our own place we may have room to lay them like this  Brill idea the cubby holes with drawers  Brill


----------

